# BSNL WIMAX!! The Tiger on the prowl..



## vaithy (Sep 20, 2010)

Move away 3 G!!  EVDO .. You are a NUT!!  now BSNL is knocking even  its own products at competetive price ranges..
 Wimax which was started much fanfire,about two years ago proved to be  non started and fizzled out, because of its horrid rate.. ow it seemed  some body smarter than the average babu's who are under 'R' s payroll is  taking the reign of rate planning in the corporate office BSNL and did  some amazing plan announcement..
 one of the first announcement is  wimax unlimited speed 512 kbps  under Rs 750/ same as its landline home UL 750/
 No.22-01/2010-T&C-CM                                             Date: 17.09.2010
Circular T&C-CM No. 63/10-11
 i)  The  Fixed Monthly Charges  (FMC)  for Unlimited Home Plan  with   speed  limit  of  512
Kbps has been revised from existing Rs.999 to Rs.750.
ii)  Discounted  annual  option  for  the  above  unlimited  plan  will   be  Rs.7500  in  place  of
Rs.9990.
3.  The above WiMAX tariff will be applicable with effect from  20.09.2010.
Read the full order here *linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/170910_unlimited_wimax_tariff.pdf

 How to you feel it ?
 with regards
 vaithy


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2010)

looks good...but still prefer landline


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

ichi said:


> looks good...but still prefer landline


for better pings.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Sep 24, 2010)

Who will pay 10k for Wi-max CPE (customer premise equipments )


----------



## vaithy (Sep 24, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Who will pay 10k for Wi-max CPE (customer premise equipments )



If you don't know ask here..
In case customer wants to purchase the WiMAX CPE  directly from BSNL, the same can be sold to customer with the following  sale price.          
Particulars​ Sale price in Rs.*​ 
    Indoor-CPE 
4200​ 
    Outdoor-CPE 
5000​ 
    CPE-PCM-CIA/USB 
2800​     * Sales Tax as applicable is extra.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 24, 2010)

completely agree with ichi and ico....although they claim same speed but i think wireless communication quality depends on weather condition also...atleast my landline broadband do not deteriorate in extreme weather conditions...
this is my assumption only...maybe wimax is not prone to weather conditions...


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 24, 2010)

vaithy said:


> If you don't know ask here..
> In case customer wants to purchase the WiMAX CPE  directly from BSNL, the same can be sold to customer with the following  sale price.
> Particulars​ Sale price in Rs.*​
> Indoor-CPE
> ...



Tata Wimax provides CPE for free. Why bsnl is charging so much ? I remember when I booked Tata Wimax 2 years back, I didn't paid anything except the advance plan charges for 6 months.



gagan007 said:


> completely agree with ichi and ico....although they claim same speed but i think wireless communication quality depends on weather condition also...atleast my landline broadband do not deteriorate in extreme weather conditions...
> this is my assumption only...maybe wimax is not prone to weather conditions...



It's not prone to weather conditions, just depends how close the tower is to get the best CINR and RSSI values.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Sep 25, 2010)

vaithy said:


> If you don't know ask here..
> In case customer wants to purchase the WiMAX CPE  directly from BSNL, the same can be sold to customer with the following  sale price.
> Particulars​ Sale price in Rs.*​
> Indoor-CPE
> ...



Last i checked Here

Other terms and conditions --
  1.  The CPE will be provided directly to the customer by M/s SOMA and its payment  will be 
  made directly to M/s SOMA. The price  of CPE will be as under (All other Taxes as per actuals):
(a)  CPE – Home User  (SU)     :           Rs. 10000
(b)  CPE – Business User (MU)  :           Rs. 12000
2. In addition to the above,  CPEs will be given free of cost under the Business Plans if:
            (a)  The customer  commits to subscribe for guaranteed period of three years; or
(b)  The customer agrees to  pay in one year’s FMC in advance for the 1 Mbps and 2 Mbs    
Business Plans at the time of  registering the service.
  3.  No free CPEs will be provided under the Home Plans.
4. Apart from above mentioned  tariff, all other terms and conditions of service and revenue
   sharing etc will be  separately intimated by SP Branch, BSNL Corporate Office


----------



## vaithy (Oct 1, 2010)

Well !
M/S Soma has has been the first wimax network provider on a selecct circle only( when the wimax is on trial basis) the tariff were very atrocious... so revised Tender floated for other circles now it appear the tariff posted by me is applicable other than the M/s Soma operates..
Please see the revised new tariffs here
:: BSNL WiMax ::


----------

